# Starting a cruze click. Open to everyone with a cruze.



## brunodavid9 (May 22, 2012)

Your right.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Not trying to be rude or anything but come on street-racing? 
How about you keep it safe and not stupid....
There are drag strips in TN (i know I use to live there) use them. 


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I must say i'm impressed with the way your car looks after reading "street races" and "fast and furious". 
Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut...

Keep it on the track!


----------

